# Saw the Simpsons Movie today...



## distressed_romeo (Jul 25, 2007)

Fucking hilarious! I haven't been interested in the cartoon for a while now, but this was great. I really hope they allow the series to go out on a good note now...


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 25, 2007)

To me, the simpsons hasn't been good for 5 or so years, but if it's as good as you say it is, I might just have to see it...


----------



## Michael (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll definetily be seeing it.


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2007)

Metalocolypse > The Simpsons

BTW, we need a live action feature film featuring the boys from Dethklok!


----------



## Naren (Jul 25, 2007)

Variant said:


> Metalocolypse > The Simpsons
> 
> BTW, we need a live action feature film featuring the boys from Dethklok!



So, it'd be a 5-piece band with only 2 actors (all 5 members of the band are voice acted by 2 people, Brendan Smalls doing Nathan Explosion, Swisgaar, and Pickles, and another guy doing Murderface and Toki)? That doesn't seem like it'd work as a live action...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm goin to see it on friday \m/


----------



## playstopause (Jul 25, 2007)

Need... to see ... movie.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2007)

I just got back from it. Its HILARIOUS, one of the funniest movies I have seen in SO long!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2007)

I might sneak a viewing in before I go on holiday.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 26, 2007)

Considering the fact that it's been promoted almost 100% as a "ha ha, look, Homer is getting hurt again!" fest, I've been quite wary of seeing this.

Can anyone who has seen this explain if this is the main premise for teh funnay?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 26, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> Considering the fact that it's been promoted almost 100% as a "ha ha, look, Homer is getting hurt again!" fest, I've been quite wary of seeing this.
> 
> Can anyone who has seen this explain if this is the main premise for teh funnay?



The main premise of it is Homer doing something really really dumb, and the whole town paying the price for it... I'll say no more.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jul 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> The main premise of it is Homer doing something really really dumb, and the whole town paying the price for it... I'll say no more.



So, in essence, just like pretty much every other show?


I'll probably go see it. I've been kind of down on the Simpsons and their extra efforts to push this film lately, but the previews I've seen for the movie do look quite funny.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 26, 2007)

It was allright, not brilliant, but good entertainment nonetheless


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2007)

I found myself not watching the Simpsons for a while, for some reason I lost interest in it and I like Futurama more but I do want to see this movie.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been liking some of this season better than the last couple of years. I still prefer Family Guy lately, and definitely Futurama.

I think Futurama should get a movie 

And bring back Clone High and Undergrads.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> I think Futurama should get a movie



They are getting a movie (FOUR of them)!! Futurama is still my all time favorite comedy cartoon.
Futurama: Bender's Big Score! (2007) (V)
I like how they are doing four movies instead of resuming the series. Hopefully this will give us some real closure - does Fry ever actually end up with Leela? ahahah


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 26, 2007)

^^Actually, they're back to only one movie now, the other three are being retooled and will make up the sixteen episodes of the new series coming to Comedy Central next year. Can't say I'm not pleased with that outcome


----------



## sakeido (Jul 26, 2007)

Well as long as it has a proper ending and doesn't end in limbo like Clone High, I'm cool with it.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Well as long as it has a proper ending and doesn't end in limbo like Clone High, I'm cool with it.



 same goes with Undergrads. Both were great shows, but didn't find their audience until long after they were cancelled, and I'm guessing it's now too late to pick up where they left off.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 27, 2007)

Yay!!! More Futurama makes me happy happy happy.


----------



## Groff (Jul 27, 2007)

Saw it at the midnight showing!! Woo! *falls over tired*

My favorite moment (And noone I went with agrees with me)
"Well at least noone's hurt!"
*THUD!!*
"Hiii everybody!"


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 27, 2007)

My Sister and Me are going to see it in an hour. I've seen adverts on TV and it made me crack up. I hope the whole film is like it


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 28, 2007)

It was way better than the latest episodes they've been airing here. I'd give it a 7.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 28, 2007)

Spider Pig, Spider Pig, does whatever a spider pig does.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 28, 2007)

'can he swing.. from a web?.. no he can't cause he's a pig'


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 28, 2007)

'Now boys, pray and thank the Lord for this bountiful...PENIS!!!!'
'Bountiful penis...'


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Jul 28, 2007)

Going to see this in 45 minutes!!! 

EDIT: Just got back. It was pretty much like any regular episode but very well made. I like it a lot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 31, 2007)

Naren said:


> So, it'd be a 5-piece band with only 2 actors (all 5 members of the band are voice acted by 2 people, Brendan Smalls doing Nathan Explosion, Swisgaar, and Pickles, and another guy doing Murderface and Toki)? That doesn't seem like it'd work as a live action...



Ever watch Multiplicity? It could work.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 31, 2007)

This movie...


OMFG.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Aug 1, 2007)

love this movie hahahah


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 1, 2007)

Saw it this afternoon, and I really enjoyed it! Maybe it was because I wasn't really expecting much from it, especially in relation to the latest (crappy) episodes they have keep churning out. But this was far, far better. Very funny throughout, and kinda getting back to what 'The Simpsons' was when it was originally aired. I'd have to agree and give it a 7 or so because it wasn't amazing by any means, but a good watch. 

I still want a Futurama film though....


----------



## jaredowty (Aug 1, 2007)

The first seven seasons of The Simpsons is my favorite TV show ever, and if this movie is as good as people are saying it is, then I need to get tickets ASAP.


----------



## Vince (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got around to watching this the other night. Maybe I'm alone on this one, but I found the movie's plot very weird and dark. The government is going to quarantine an entire town then nuke it? And it's supposed to be funny?

I don't know, I guess I missed the humor in that one. Some of the parts with Bart at the beginning of the movie (like the nude skateboarding) were really funny, but the movie tailed off quickly and became pretty sad IMO. I just didn't see it as very funny and found myself nearly falling asleep near the end.

Eh. It's no Family Guy, I guess.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 24, 2008)

Some parts were funny but, as a whole, the movie was a great disappointment. I was expecting it to be much better. I felt as though they had potential, but chose not to go for it. 

For me, this movie was the epitome of "all the good stuff in the previews," although I rarely go to movies.


----------

